# novice s/h question



## ajintboo (Mar 3, 2007)

hi,
i read about s/h on the forum and decided to give it a try, ordered some rocks and replanted a phal i have (i had this phal before the slipper addiction took hold) in it. the phal's not dead yet (i only repotted it yesterday though...). i followed the directions from Rays website, however i still have one question on watering...when i water should i just water as usual or put my finger over the holes fill the pot and let it run out? thanks, sarah


----------



## gonewild (Mar 3, 2007)

ajintboo said:


> hi,
> i read about s/h on the forum and decided to give it a try, ordered some rocks and replanted a phal i have (i had this phal before the slipper addiction took hold) in it. the phal's not dead yet (i only repotted it yesterday though...). i followed the directions from Rays website, however i still have one question on watering...when i water should i just water as usual or put my finger over the holes fill the pot and let it run out? thanks, sarah



It does not really matter. Probably better and certainly easier to not cover the holes. The more water you use the better for the plant.


----------



## Candace (Mar 3, 2007)

I would suggest you use the search feature on the top of the page and search under semi hydro, s/h, etc. I'm sure you'll find many threads about this topic.


----------

